# Thoughts  on color please



## Robertriley (Jan 8, 2017)

I painted this over the weekend but I don't think I'm digging the color.  I'm kind of thinking on repainting it a deep dark red.  What's your thoughts?  It was not OG paint when I received it and they stripped it down to the metal.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2017)

So where do you draw the line between a deep dark red and maroon? Just don't go with one of those old ugly vintage greens. 
Black is over used so I kinda like this deep dark blue.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 8, 2017)

lol...I said the same exact thing you said and color to my son today.


----------



## boardhoarder (Jan 8, 2017)

Absolutely on dark red!

I have one that I've been wanting to paint the same color, but I just haven't found the right shade yet.

Post up pics if you do repaint it, please.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 9, 2017)

paint it light black or maybe dark white. It looks dark red to me if there is such a color.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 9, 2017)

I think it looks great!!!  But it's all a question of personal preference, if you are asking the question, it's probably because you don't like it.

Here is a color chart, I use when I want to repaint a TOC bicycle, it's from a 1900 bicycle distributor catalogue.

Obviously black is too common in TOC bicycles, but it was the way to go in the late 1890's.

Your color sort of looks a bit like the "Rose"


----------



## RJWess (Jan 9, 2017)

I really like the color now. Looks orangish red. I am liking it.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 9, 2017)

momo608 said:


> paint it light black or maybe dark white. It looks dark red to me if there is such a color.



yes there is such a color


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 9, 2017)

Did you look down the head tube when you pulled the fork out?  Did you use a bright light and magnifying glass to see if there were remnants of any color left in there of the original color?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 9, 2017)

My vote is keep it the way it is. I like it.


----------



## sam (Jan 9, 2017)

Black primer gives a darker shade to the top coat.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 9, 2017)

momo608 said:


> paint it light black or maybe dark white. It looks dark red to me if there is such a color.



I want my next girl friend to be dark white or light black.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 9, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I painted this over the weekend but I don't think I'm digging the color.  I'm kind of thinking on repainting it a deep dark red.  What's your thoughts?  It was not OG paint when I received it and they stripped it down to the metal.View attachment 407143 View attachment 407144 View attachment 407145




Agree!
I would go with a flat dark red.
Over all glossy finish won't look right.

Buff it with a soft cloth to a natural gloss
in parts only.
Gives it a time-worn look.

But regardless of what paint you choose,
it's still a beautiful bicycle.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 9, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Agree!
> I would go with a flat dark red.
> Over all glossy finish won't look right.
> 
> ...




Did you use a base coat/clear coat?
If so, all you need to do to make it "flatter" is to use a matting agent in your clear coat

I personally go all gloss on my bikes, but your choice.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't be afraid of a good green. Think of it as your favorite drink. The nickel of course is ice. The green might be Martini Olive, striped in Pimiento. MMMMM


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 9, 2017)

No clear coat, I planned on dulling the paint but didn't have time and wasn't sure of the color


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 9, 2017)

Wine with gold box pins. Amazing bike man!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 9, 2017)

I will keep it the way it is now but if I paint it again, I think I will go dark wine.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 9, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Did you look down the head tube when you pulled the fork out?  Did you use a bright light and magnifying glass to see if there were remnants of any color left in there of the original color?



I didn't think of doing that but will the next time it's apart.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 9, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I want my next girl friend to be dark white or light black.



Mine is that color...lol


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 9, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I didn't think of doing that but will the next time it's apart.




Also, look real carefully when you pull the cranks out and b/b out of it.  There might be remnants of paint inside that b/b area too.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 9, 2017)

My real opinion is the blue like GTs58 suggested if that was a factory color. I usually paint stuff factory offered colors for the simple reason it belongs there and usually there are nice choices. Most people agree with this when talking about old cars and the value of the car reflects this. As for red, well I gotta say way too many people paint stuff red to the point I'm sick of seeing it. It has become one of my least liked colors, not a big fan anyway. Maroon/dark red is even worse. Must be one of the most popular colors though, there are a shocking amount of cars and trucks painted this color. If not blue I'd go green.

BTW, check out my paint thread, lots of good painting tips if I say so myself.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ho...show-quality-paint-job-start-to-finish.87859/


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 9, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Wine with gold box pins. Amazing bike man!



I second the motion.


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 9, 2017)

If you consider any green colors, my Eagle in green looked rather rich. It is a Jaguar solid color from the 60s. Looked great with nickel. Also a deep burgundy or wine color would look just as good in my opinion.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 9, 2017)

gtdohn said:


> If you consider any green colors, my Eagle in green looked rather rich. It is a Jaguar solid color from the 60s. Looked great with nickel. Also a deep burgundy or wine color would look just as good in my opinion.



Beautiful!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Mine is that color...lol




Must be custom then. 

Back in the early 60's I was always building model cars to enter in the hobby shop's contests and I did some non-standard paint jobs on my entries. One of my favorites was a Revell 1955 Chevy Bel Air that had a black base coat and then shot a light coat of candy red over it. This would look really good on a TOC frame IMO. You could name it _Over Fermented Wine_.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2017)

I like this brown mustard color on a bike like that.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Mine is that color...lol



Damn man, how do manage to hide your bikes and your girlfriend from your wife?


----------



## Iverider (Jan 10, 2017)

I always thought this restored Tribune was beautiful. Nice and bright, but not too modern.



Blue Bike by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 10, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I like this brown mustard color on a bike like that.
> 
> View attachment 407636



Great choice...
That color is so right for that bike. People would stop to ask about it
wondering how old it is or simply admire it. Just like that dude
is doing in the above photo.

All glossy would be just another ho-hum "nice paint job" bike.


----------



## Ed Minas (Jan 10, 2017)

locomotion said:


> I think it looks great!!!  But it's all a question of personal preference, if you are asking the question, it's probably because you don't like it.
> 
> Here is a color chart, I use when I want to repaint a TOC bicycle, it's from a 1900 bicycle distributor catalogue.
> 
> ...



Sweet reference material!


----------

